# water splashing noise around overflow and wave



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

hello all.
so on my current set up, due to the wave action from MP 40, (NTM mode) I get alot of splashing noise around the overflow box. (as water level raises and lowers) 

is there anyway to reduce this noise ? looking for a new way to set up my new tank's overflow ... .

any Ideas are appreciated. on my new tank, I will have higher flow through the overflow box, would this help a bit ? 

thanks in advanced.


----------

